# Arabian Stallion - Pedigree & Conformation



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

He's a Polish/Egyptian cross, but looks more Egyptian. At 4 y/o he's still growing, so is bound to look a little weedy. He should fill out more as he ages, but he is rather delicate looking at the moment.

He's cute, but I wouldn't leave him a stallion. Nothing about him screams 'exceptional genetic breeding material'. There are plenty of Arabs out there who look just like him.


----------



## EnduranceLover6 (Jul 4, 2012)

I should add that the 3rd and 4th picture are of him now, the others were taken at the age of 2.


----------



## deserthorsewoman (Sep 13, 2011)

I'm with SR. He'd make a really nice gelding. 
IMO, nothing really sticks out, except the color. Granted, breeding black is not easy, but breeding GOOD blacks is very hard.


----------



## Roman (Jun 13, 2014)

He's beautiful and I can definitely see Arabian.  But the first picture, it looks like his top lip is sticking out?

He has a gorgeous mane and tail too. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## squirrelfood (Mar 29, 2014)

Very nice boy. Very common breeding.

Roman, also note the tenseness of the chin.


----------



## EnduranceLover6 (Jul 4, 2012)

Haha I love you honest you all are, that's why I ask for your input! Hoping I can get a few more recent pictures of him actually being promoted. He is still very much a baby.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## HombresArablegacy (Oct 12, 2013)

Gorgeous head, he's nice, but like the others have said, he'd make a lovely gelding. He's still got some growing to do to reach full maturity. I wouldn't mind having him in my barn.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

He's not my Arabian type of choice so I wouldn't buy him, he makes me think of the sort that's bred for colour and a pretty head


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

Gorgeous, gorgeous head. I can't say much for the rest of him because there isn't any good conformation shots. The only thing I CAN say is I'd like to see more bone. 
Average joe pedigree - like a line bred Doc Bar quarter horse. Nothing that I would have to in my program - mind you, he isn't what I breed for either. 
Some updated photos would be good but do I see a stallion prospect now? Not really.


----------



## EnduranceLover6 (Jul 4, 2012)

Thank you all for your input. I'll work on getting better confo pictures.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Looks like he has a baby on the ground already










I concur with the majority, pretty pretty head, super gelding, nothing shouts stallion quality. But they aren't the best set of pics to critique. 

I find it a little disappointing that there aren't any conformation pics on his page. Sorry nothing to do with you OP, just a personal pet peeve, if you are standing a stallion, please give me some pics so I can asses your boy.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

He's bred for black and that's about all I can say. He'd be a gelding in my barn too. Not my kind of breeding nor did I ever breed for black or color, so take it all with a bottle of salt.


----------



## EnduranceLover6 (Jul 4, 2012)

Yes I am aware of his baby, ironically out of my mare's full sister. The woman who bred my mare just purchased him last week from Sapphire Arabians. He is not being promoted at stud, hence the lack of pictures. Like I said, I will try to get some udated picture of judging quality. My concern is that color and "pretty" often takes over the more important aspects of a breedjng stallion. I tend to look at most blacks with a rather critical eye due to having a history of Arabs bred for only for black, and as an endurance rider, producing color (let alone BLACK) is my least priority. Im trying to look beyond his coat and "breeder purpose" to see what his conformation, attitude, and offspring tell about him. If he is truly gelding material than it is what it is 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

the pic of that baby, it has a nicer croup and hip than the stallion


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

I really dislike to 2 things about him, and for me that would have gotten him gelded before he turned 6 mos old. I hate his long, not shapely ears and how they are so wide apart and I really hate that short, straight, planky neck. I don't even need to see confo pics for the rest of him, those 2 things are deal breakers for me and always have been.

Straight from the breed standard: 

small ears (smaller in stallions than mares), thin and well shaped, tips curved slightly inward; 

Neck long arched neck, set on high and running well back into moderately high withers;


----------



## dbarabians (May 21, 2011)

If you were breeding halter horses he might be ok. If you are breeding for a refined head you might consider him.
At four and with that neck and an average pedigree with only one foal on the ground I would pass. 
He might sire foals that would meet your needs but I do think his colour and his head are the reasons he is intact. Not good enough reasons for me to take a chance crossing him with one of my mares. Shalom


----------



## EnduranceLover6 (Jul 4, 2012)

Thanks for your input dbarabians 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

I agree with WSarabians: needs more bone! his front legs are weak in the knee, slightly tied in. Just does not strike me as durable.


----------



## dbarabians (May 21, 2011)

tinyliny said:


> I agree with WSarabians: needs more bone! his front legs are weak in the knee, slightly tied in. Just does not strike me as durable.


tinyliny most arabians appear light on bone but in reality can carry weight and compete as well as any breed. 
In the first two pictures he was 2. In the last two 4. I think he will be durable might not complete the Tevis but most horses wont hold up to that kind of conditioning. Shalom


----------

